

Second Ashley Madison Dump Includes Source Code, CEO Emails - haliax
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/hackers-dump-more-ashley-madison-data

======
buserror
The CTO actually spoke? He wasn't hiding under the table or calling from a
remote cave ? :-)

Bravery! (probably ;-))

